# Was steckt hinter "R.F.R. Geometrie"?



## domaniko (23. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, die Frage ist nicht zu blöd, aber was bedeutet eigentlich ""R.F.R. Geometrie" und was ist das besondere daran? 

Der Slogan wird häufig in Internetshops bei den Eigenschaften von Cube-Rädern angegeben und ist auf auf meinem Cube SL Road aufgeklebt.

Viele Grüße,

domaniko


----------



## flyingstereo (23. April 2007)

Hi,

R.F.R. steht für "Ready for Race"!  
So war es jedenfalls mal auf irgendeinem Hinterbau ausgeschrieben...
Was du davon hältst bleibt dir überlassen!  

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

